# Weak knee - braces, stance, general advice?



## TXBDan

when on a lift, i rest the loose end of my board on top of my loose boot. that holds it up so all the weight isnt hanging from my one foot. 

also, try different stand widths. my friend has bad knees (ACL injuries from soccer) and was having a really hard time w/ her knees until she narrowed her stance some. it was like magic and all the pain is gone.


----------



## krazykunuck

i got a bad right knee it only hurts if i do something stupid of course, and i wear a knee brace like this one


----------



## maf05r6

I've tried knee braces and like you said they end up getting scrunched up. So I just go without. 

I don't know if I would unbuckle my front foot unless you plan on riding switch off the lift.


----------



## Guest

being in motocross you should know about the better knee braces out there. That's what we do during the warmer months;along with paintball. check out sixsixone.com and here's 40% off non-clearance items. in discount box: "diamond 260 2010" just put down son is sponsored rider in comments box...or apply for sponsorship and wait a few days or weeks not sure. The discount doesn't show up on the invoice but they take it off the price before charging your card.


----------



## CaptT

Bring your front foot in to zero..........or even a bit pigeon....works like a champ for mine....I also have a bad front knee, I used to ride duck.....had to change it up due to the same problems your having....


----------



## phrakis

I have a product that helps support the weight of the board while sitting on a chairlift. If you are interested in trying it out, private message me your mailing address and I'll send you one for free. I don't know if it will totally solve your problem but it has helped a lot of other people. My only request is that you post how it works for you once you have had a chance to try it. here's a link to my website. Phrakis - A snowboard boot support


----------



## Veccster

yahtzee1004 said:


> being in motocross you should know about the better knee braces out there. That's what we do during the warmer months;along with paintball. check out sixsixone.com and here's 40% off non-clearance items. in discount box: "diamond 260 2010" just put down son is sponsored rider in comments box...or apply for sponsorship and wait a few days or weeks not sure. The discount doesn't show up on the invoice but they take it off the price before charging your card.


Awesome offer...THANKS! I did check them out but I don't think they offer the kind of support I need. They are more for protection but I need support of the joints. 



CaptT said:


> Bring your front foot in to zero..........or even a bit pigeon....works like a champ for mine....I also have a bad front knee, I used to ride duck.....had to change it up due to the same problems your having....


Maybe I will try that. I was riding at 10 and didn't have as much of a problem. With a new board, I jumped up to 21 and it really hurt on my first day out. I just chalked it up to a new board and working a lot harder to get used to it. Not sure now...



krazykunuck said:


> i got a bad right knee it only hurts if i do something stupid of course, and i wear a knee brace like this one


I've been looking at that exact brace - with the hinges. Thanks.



phrakis said:


> I have a product that helps support the weight of the board while sitting on a chairlift. If you are interested in trying it out, private message me your mailing address and I'll send you one for free. I don't know if it will totally solve your problem but it has helped a lot of other people. My only request is that you post how it works for you once you have had a chance to try it. here's a link to my website. Phrakis - A snowboard boot support


Cool product and a great offer! There are some very generous riders on this board! But I don't see how your product will work any differently than holding the board with the toe of my free boot. 

Actually, if I have the room on the lift, I but put back foot directly UNDER my front foot so there is essentially no pressure on the front. It's hard to do this unless you are solo on the lift. 

Maybe I should push my resort to install gondolas!


----------



## gjsnowboarder

1.) Another option is to ride mroe switch. Just switching it up an help releave your muscles during the course of the run.
2.) take a lesson, an instructor may be able to show some different maneuvers to help ease the pressure on your knee, but still have fun riding.
3.) RICE at the end of each day
4.) lower your normal body weight( i have had to do this one) to help relieve pressure
5.) PT, PT, PT( non-impact preferrably)


----------



## Guest

I wonder if a less bulky knee strap would work... it doesn't look like it would offer as much support, but it might stay in place. 

Amazon.com: Cho-Pat Dual Action Knee Strap: Health & Personal Care

Amazon.com: Mueller Jumper's Knee Strap: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Veccster

Thanks for the relies. Actually, I did more research and think the best thing for my knee is excercise. I've started a routine and hope to get it strengthened up for next year. My season is done for this year - no snow left.


----------



## Milo303

Also Ride NRc bindings are made for pretty much the exact situation you're in


----------



## Veccster

Milo303 said:


> Also Ride NRc bindings are made for pretty much the exact situation you're in


How so?

......


----------

